# Gas Warfare



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Her stinking little butt. This Bouvier female I bred has a case of the gas. Other than standing down wind, any solutions for K-9 gas? Ready to shove an air freshener in her tooter! [-X


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Cork it.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Howard, don't listen to him, he didn't really mean that.


----------



## Russ Spencer (Jun 2, 2008)

Jay, that's not nice. Howard was only asking a question. JUST KIDDING

Howard, food change? (the dog). 

Anyone ever try spraying Febreeze on the kibble? Just a thought.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

jay lyda said:


> Cork it.


CORK IT! How do you think I got this freaking black eye? No, don't go there. Yep that Boone's Farm wine cap shot out of there faster than a bug hitting a hot plate. I go to the doctor today to see if my neck can be readjusted...:mrgreen:


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Good luck with that Howard. Go to Yankee Candle and pick out something nice and miix it in with the food. Then you can have a nice Holiday aroma. :mrgreen:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

If this dog is healthy, it's the food.

What is he eating?

There are several commercial ingredients (and many meds) that trigger gas in some dogs.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Stress can cause gas. I don't know why, but I've seen (smelled) it.


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Her stinking little butt. This Bouvier female I bred has a case of the gas. Other than standing down wind, any solutions for K-9 gas? Ready to shove an air freshener in her tooter! [-X


Honest Kitchen has a supplement for digestion called Perfect Form, really helps with gas.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Encapsulated activated charcoal. Should be in everyones first aid kit anyway.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Anne Vaini said:


> Stress can cause gas. I don't know why, but I've seen (smelled) it.


You're right. I forgot that.

But if it's extremely bad smelling besides, it's the food. I'm not saying it has to be BAD food to do it; I am saying that there are ingredients that affect some or many dogs that way (lots of gas).


JMO.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Her stinking little butt. This Bouvier female I bred has a case of the gas. Other than standing down wind, any solutions for K-9 gas? Ready to shove an air freshener in her tooter! [-X


What IS she eating?

And is she otherwise healthy?


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

you might try just seeding her gut w/some yogurt that has live bacteria in it (Connie!!! what brands?) seems like a mechanic i know told me once "go for the simple solution first".....the ONLY mechanic i've ever heard say THAT


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

ann freier said:


> you might try just seeding her gut w/some yogurt that has live bacteria in it (Connie!!! what brands?)


"Live cultures" or "Active cultures" on the container.

Cascade and Nancy's are particularly loaded with active cultures (several strains) and tested by ConsumerLab.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

If you could describe the stool as "voluminous," with no improvement in a couple days (or after a day of fasting), definitely take a sample in to the vet to check for an intestinal infection.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Connie, Maybe he didn't hear you: *WHAT IS SHE EATING???* (garbage in garbage out)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Speak up, Sue. What? :lol:







(I keep asking because of the known common fart-triggers in some foods.  )


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Chicken farts are the worst thing I've ever had the opportunity to dry heave to, from a dog =P~


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Chicken farts are the worst thing I've ever had the opportunity to dry heave to, from a dog =P~




That would not be common.

Maybe if it was fried, or bad, or even "flavor enhanced" (injected) ......... :lol:


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Well, maybe it was some other thing or combination because it has always been raw.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Chicken farts are the worst thing I've ever had the opportunity to dry heave to, from a dog =P~


Chicken ground with all the entrails in produces some rather "complex and interesting" effluence

I would have to agree with this one with the exception of mink farts - that one just had a a certain musky tang that I haven't seen equalled by other foodstuffs.
The dog was perfectly healthy but the combo of -30 temps, a truck with a broken window roller-downer handle and a mink eating dog convinced me that dogs do have a sense of humour and that they can smile......:-o oh lala :-o


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> Chicken ground with all the entrails in produces some rather "complex and interesting" effluence:-o


Ah. I admit that I was thinking of chicken meat and bones. :lol:


Still -- the food is what did it.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> I would have to agree with this one with the exception of mink farts - that one just had a a certain musky tang that I haven't seen equalled by other foodstuffs.


They have those musk glands, right? Like muskrats?

Yum. :-o


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Rancid fat is a trigger. Even cooked fats can be, for dogs, in unaccustomed amounts.

Otherwise, fats and meat proteins are not at all common gas triggers unless they are overfed at one feeding or rotten. Protein that dogs do not digest well (like, say, wheat or corn) is a potential problem.

Rawhide and other "by-products" like feathers, feet, etc., can cause farting. 

Sugars are a problem.

The fructose in onions, wheat, etc. is one. The raffinose in beans, cabbage, Brussels sprouts, broccoli (all the cruciferous family), whole grains (except rice) .... another.

The lactose in unfermented dairy products is another.

Some of these foods are bad for dogs, anyway.

* The worst of these sugars is probably zylitol, which can kill dogs.

Hide the sugar-free gum. Seriously.* 

Also, anything hard to digest is a fart-trigger, but not always a particularly smelly one.

GSDs have a common hereditary under-production of enzymes -- easily remedied by adding to the food.

Feeding one large meal can be a trigger to some; two smaller can be a quick fix.

I'm a huge fan of live-culture plain yogurt, but start slooooow. And a few dogs will still have a gas problem.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

so the bottom line is: keep it simple, innoculate her gut w/good bacteria..

how long to give the bacteria a chance?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

ann freier said:


> so the bottom line is: keep it simple, innoculate her gut w/good bacteria..
> 
> how long to give the bacteria a chance?


Well ... not exactly. Probiotics GOOD! But probiotics not really a fart cure, for the usual farts. And in fact, some individual dogs need very gradual introductions to even "good" bacteria in any significant number......

Enzymes for some, yes.......


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I added a brand with more corn product in it...dumb me! Stress! So that's my problem. :lol: Jay did you find that on the HC? LOL


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

That one was actually on the DIY network. Neat program. :razz:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> I added a brand with more corn product in it...dumb me! Stress! So that's my problem. :lol: Jay did you find that on the HC? LOL


Corn and corn fractions are my personal #1 commercial dog food problem. Not because of gas, either.

A dog's system is not set up to process the protein in it, and trust me: that protein is indeed included in the numbers on the nutrition labeling. :-(

The pancreas working daily to produce unnatural amounts of grain-processing enzymes (which we have in abundance -- but dogs do not, since that's not what they are designed to eat) --- is a stressed pancreas. JMO.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Also, anything hard to digest is a fart-trigger


I need to change my diet.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Corn and corn fractions are my personal #1 commercial dog food problem. Not because of gas, either.
> 
> A dog's system is not set up to process the protein in it, and trust me: that protein is indeed included in the numbers on the nutrition labeling. :-(
> 
> The pancreas working daily to produce unnatural amounts of grain-processing enzymes (which we have in abundance -- but dogs do not, since that's not what they are designed to eat) --- is a stressed pancreas. JMO.


I went to a highly amusing if annoying Purina lunch today claiming that corn is just fine and dandy. \\/ They say so, so it must be true, right?


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Sure for sheep, goats, and cattle! Was this a K-9 workshop? 8-[


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Sure for sheep, goats, and cattle! Was this a K-9 workshop? 8-[


oh who cares, howard???

was the food any good Maren?


----------



## andy norris (Jun 23, 2008)

That's some funny stuff. I feel your pain...It's the most god awful smells I've been around in a long time. Lot's of Febreeze and open windows.:smile:


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

> Originally Posted by Gerry Grimwood
> Chicken farts are the worst thing I've ever had the opportunity to dry heave to, from a dog



You have obviously never been exposed to REAL danger!

Doberman + scrambled eggs = Hazmat conditions.


----------

